# house windows



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone work somewhere that does home windows.
need to have someone come out and give and est on how much to replace
a couple of them.

thanks dave


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Just had windows replaced by Ecoview Windows out of Spanish Fort. They start at $199.00 a window, double hung vinyl, any size installed. Call them at 850 438-0506. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

someone on here works in mobile at jemison windows and doors and if its enough windows they would make the drive for sure. i think its 189 or 199 a window also.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

call Todd [email protected] 
850-698-1662 CELL



They are getting ready to do a house for me real soon.... veryfair and solid prices and work....


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Window Replacement*

I need my whole house, single level Brick done in Niceville, 13 windows...do you know if that price includes taking the old ones out?

I am currently deployed so I can't call them..

Thanks


----------



## danjammy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Windows, Doors, Siding, decking, handrails, etc*

I run The Legacy Building Supply Company on Copter Rd. We sell windows, doors, siding, decking, handrails, columns and other exterior building products. Give us a call and we can hook you up with a good licensed contractor.

The Legacy Building Supply Company
3375 Copter Rd.
Pensacola, FL 32514
850-332-7381

Daniel


----------

